# How is a hamburger meat fatty?



## pandemonium (Aug 19, 2009)

everyone seems to always use sausage but i think a mixture of half hamburger and half sausage would be better? anyone try this? is it good?


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 19, 2009)

During the Fattie contest that just ended, everything from Hamburger, Turkey, Buffalo, and Sausage was used.

I think the only problem I heard about hamburger was that it didn't hold together well, but a little more fat should take care of that...


----------



## fire it up (Aug 19, 2009)

Lots of folks have used a mix of sausage and ground beef and they have worked out perfectly fine.
If you use just the ground beef it can fall apart pretty easily if too much on the lean side.
Traditionally a fattie was a chub of sausage maybe rubbed maybe not, smoked up and that was it.  Then somehow, somewhere someone started stuffing them and that became known as a fattie instead of a stuffed fattie.
Give it a try, I'm sure you will love it, and don't forget the Qview


----------



## pitrow (Aug 19, 2009)

i did one with straight burger a while ago. It was the best fattie I've made to date.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=65459


----------



## morkdach (Aug 19, 2009)

ground beef works just as fine as ground pork


----------



## desertlites (Aug 20, 2009)

I smoke Meatloves often,never had a prob.and there Real good.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Aug 20, 2009)

I've never used ground beef for a fatty, but several times I've used ground venison with 10% beef fat. It works really good and I bet beef would be as good. We usually stock up on about 70lbs of ground venison a year so we very rarely buy hamburger, if at all. I like to roll it up with lots of American cheese, bacon, pickles, sauteed mushrooms, and jalapenos for the ultimate cheeseburger fatty. Go for it, just be sure you don't use something too lean.
Just my $.02, have fun with it.

Dave


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 20, 2009)

The question for the ages then is, wasn't a fatty made from ground beef, really a "meatloaf?"

Not that I care. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I like to roll up ground beef, and drop it in my mesh meatloaf pan, and smoke it for meatsauce for spaghetti. The smoke flavor really gets into the sauce wonderfully if you let it simmer for awhile.


Oh, I've gotta sit down..........


----------



## ronp (Aug 20, 2009)

I guess a ground beef fatty should be stuffed with something and rolled to be considered a fatty, just like most fatty's are.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 20, 2009)

yea that looks great i am gonna try a hamburger one soon!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have made a straight hamburger fattie many time. The first one was the baked potatoe fattie and it was really enjoyed by all that was lucky enough to get some. I made it for he guys at work.


----------



## billbo (Aug 20, 2009)

The burger will hold together even better if you use the bacon weave. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=69819

The bacon shrinks as it cooks and will hold it together! Good luck!


----------



## bman62526 (Aug 21, 2009)

Also...if you want to use a leaner ground beef, say 80/20 or even 85/15, which I have done - you just mix in a small packet of gelatin powder AND use the bacon weave!  The gelatin is 100% tasteless is the meat and it's a binding agent.  Do it and post some pics!


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 21, 2009)

i think blending sausage and meat together would be good


----------



## larrym (Sep 17, 2011)

Hate to revive old threads but ...  We just got back from Gatlinburg  vacation.  Wife and I talked about fatty's the whole way back, bout 7 hour drive.  She is going to take over making them, I just get to smoke it.  She picked up some ground chuck and wants to use that with a bacon wrap.  She is planning on mixing chuck just like she normally does when making hamburgers.  Couple eggs, some hand crushed ritz crackers, diced onions, once flattened out, she is tossing on cheese, mushrooms and a rub.  She picked up some thick cut bacon and will do a weave with more rub sprinkled over that.  We did thick cut bacon before and it didnt crisp enough but she plans on using broiler for a couple minutes.  The thin cut bacon just doesnt give her the flavor.  I guess when done, I will need some hamburger buns,, this sounds like a great bacon,cheese and mushroom burger :)  Will post some qviews when done.


----------

